# iPhone Stocks codes for oil & gold



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey, doeas anyone know what the codes are for oil and gold prices so that I can get them on the iPhone?
I've done a couple of searches but have come up empty.
Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> Hey, doeas anyone know what the codes are for oil and gold prices so that I can get them on the iPhone?
> I've done a couple of searches but have come up empty.
> Any help would be great.
> Thanks


I tried all day yesterday, but I had no luck. I don't think it is possible to show commodities.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

You'd think there must be a way. I found a website for Australia codes for it -- but when you type them in it doesn't show anything.
Oh well -- it would reallt great if you could.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

The stock I found is $OIL on NYMEX but nothing come up. I agree I wish it would show them as well.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

For crude contracts just go to NYMEX.com and they post recent trade data on the main page. If you go and select Crude Oil (CL) from that screen and agree to the usage terms you will get detailed information on the current contract data.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

MomentsofSanity said:


> For crude contracts just go to NYMEX.com and they post recent trade data on the main page. If you go and select Crude Oil (CL) from that screen and agree to the usage terms you will get detailed information on the current contract data.


Thanks for the info, but what the OP and I are trying to do is use the iPhone stock and Quotes app


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

I know that is what you are trying but I haven't found a way for it to work after a week and a half of trying. I believe it is limited to AMEX, NYSE and NASDAQ listings.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Some info here but haven't had time to test it as I'm off for work... wish I found this a week ago though 

Apple - Support - Discussions - Stock symbols for Gold and Oil prices ...


----------

